# Injection into the ankle



## JCampbell (Oct 14, 2009)

A patient receives an injection into each side of the right ankle. Would this only be coded out w/ one cpt code(20605)?
Thanks!


----------



## kjstearns (Oct 15, 2009)

If the sole purpose of the patient's visit was for an injection then yes, you would code the 20605 and depending on what med, you could possibly bill for that too.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes, I also agree


----------



## JCampbell (Oct 15, 2009)

Would you only use this code once? Or would you use it twice since there were two injections done?


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 16, 2009)

I would bill once


----------



## tanyaharberts (Oct 16, 2009)

It sounds like only one _joint_ was injected (each side of right ankle), so I would bill 20605once.  

(If it was done on the left and right ankle, I would bill 20605-RT and 20605-LT,51.)


----------

